# Easton EC70 Zero Setback Seatpost?



## Neil L (Oct 22, 2006)

Anyone using a zero setback seatpost, and the Eston ec70?

I think I am going to put it on my 50cm Madone because the seat is riding at the back of the rails (pushed all the way forward. Am I doing the right thing?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*depends...*

Why is the saddle shoved all the way forward, to produce the correct knee to pedal relationship (the right reason) or to reduce the reach to the handlebars (the wrong reason)?

A straight-up post is rarely appropriate for a road bike, except the few that have very slack seat tube angles, like LOOK's old geometry. I once used one on a LOOK KG381.


----------



## Neil L (Oct 22, 2006)

*saddle forward*

The saddle is forward to give mr the proper position on the bilke. I had a full fit session at my LBS with my old saddle, and the new one has shorter rails, To get the proper position I need to move the seat as far forward as possible, whick then puts a lot of pressure on the rail


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

I don't know if your bike fits you or not, but you should just bet a Thomson. They're much, much better, and they're not made by kids in Taiwan.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*well then...*

Since you had a full fit session, then I assume the fitter adjusted knee over pedal (KOP) with the old saddle. When you installed the new saddle, the same process needs to be repeated. You can't just measure the saddle nose to the bars and assume your body is in the same place. If you've verified the same KOP, then a straight-up post is probably in order. I second the Thomson, they work great.


----------



## Neil L (Oct 22, 2006)

*Current setup*

Here's how it's sitting with the current seatpost. I assume that this puts to much pressure on the rails


----------

